# Potassium deficiency?



## ChristiansforCannabis (Jan 17, 2016)

I looked at the leaf poster, I am using Miracle Grow. I have used MG for quite a while with no problems, but this is a new box. Could they have changed the formula?

These plants are all vegging tight now so the leaves should not be cahgning like this. I switched the soil, made no difference, so it must be the nutes? Water is well water, same as always...

Pic attached! Please let me know your thoughts..... 

View attachment pot leaf problems.jpg


View attachment pot leaf problems.2jpg.jpg


View attachment pot leaf problems3.jpg


View attachment pot leaf problems4.jpg


View attachment pot leaf problems5.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 17, 2016)

Boy,those look rough. I think spider mites. i think mildew? I think you need to repot in some good soil that doesn't have the water holding crystals that MG does.   MG is great for roses but not cannabis. 
Change the soil to FFOF (fox farm ocean forest)or another soil made for pot.  Good luck. Do you have a loupe that you can look at those leaves with, is there black spots on the underside of  the leaf?


----------



## kaotik (Jan 17, 2016)

:yeahthat:
any webbing? as i'm also quite comfortable saying that's bug damage, not a deficiency.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 17, 2016)

Spider Mites.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 17, 2016)

Either spider mites OR possibly Thrips. They both leave that telltale sign of tiny white spots all over the leaves. One good way to tell them apart (without looking at the leaves under a magnifying lens) is that the Thrips begin their attack from the bottom of the plant and work up, while the Borg usually attack from the upper part of the plants.

I personally wouldn't use MG either. I have seen too many people struggle with it. There are plenty of well experienced growers who use it successfully but I'm not one of them


----------



## kaotik (Jan 17, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> Either spider mites OR possibly Thrips. They both leave that telltale sign of tiny white spots all over the leaves. One good way to tell them apart (without looking at the leaves under a magnifying lens) is that the Thrips begin their attack from the bottom of the plant and work up, while the Borg usually attack from the upper part of the plants.
> 
> I personally wouldn't use MG either. I have seen too many people struggle with it. There are plenty of well experienced growers who use it successfully but I'm not one of them



pretty sure it's mites, not thrips.
thrips leave more cut-like/line damage than the polka dot-like damage mites do.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2016)

I do believe though that you also have a nutrient problem.  However, the first move is to get rid of the pest--I suspect spider mites also.  If it is mites, get back to us and we will help you with combatting them.  They can be very hard to get rid of.

I would get rid of the Miracle Grow everything.  First off, everyone should be boycotting MG, Scott and Monsanto.  They are raping the earth and poisoning it and the people upon this earth with little regard for anything except making the big bucks.  Secondly, MG does not have the things that cannabis needs.  Get a good nutrient line formulated for cannabis, or better yet, make your own organic nutrients and soils.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 17, 2016)

Try Organic,,,that's the way to go my friend.


----------



## ChristiansforCannabis (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks everyone that responded! I have had the mites before in the past, but it was worse than this, I could not grow a clone last time, wereas now I can make clones, so I thought it must be something else.

After your feedback, and re-consideration, I am in agreement that it looks like spidermites. I bought now what I bought last time, and it worked before: HotShots pest strips at home depot. You hang it up in the grow area, and the fumes kill them off.

A little more info on the grow: I was growing in Happy Frog, but I noticed my happy frog would get what appeared to be white mold, now I know it was the mights cobbing! Anyway, I changed pots because that soil was too moist, but it didn't go away. The soil I am using now is MG Organic. Really the soil is secondary when you are dealing with mites anyway. I will just keep using what I have for this grow for now....just put the strips up and say bye bye mites. Will update later.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 18, 2016)

Those strips are toxic. Are you planning on having your pot tested for pesticides?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2016)

:yeahthat:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 18, 2016)

Did you verify that you actually have mites?  Please please do not use those strips--they are toxic and really do not work for mites.  If they got rid of the problem, before I doubt you actually had mites.

Buy some SNS 217 to get rid of the mites and then use SNS 209 to keep them gone.

I also though believe that you do have nutrient problems along with the mites.  MG anything is not good for cannabis.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2016)

You have alot of cleaning to do,,,or its going to get worse. MG feeds every time you water,,,which is not needed and can be an overkill,,, and the company who makes it are asshats.


----------

